# First time Sew in Weave tips



## natural_one (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never had a sew in weave and I am thinking about getting one this summer just to switch things up. I have natural hair and I want a straight sew in weave with some highlights.. I am curious as to maintain it, such as how often to wash, how to keep it from tangling, or how to take care of it at night. Common sense says I would treat it just like real hair but I'm not sure. Any tips??


----------



## Solitude (Jan 20, 2012)

Helpful Thread by member Ediese called Are you New to Weaves?? Here Are Some Definite Don'ts! 



> I haven't searched, so I'm not sure if there is a thread like this already. If there is, this will just count as a refresher for those of you that are new to the world of weaves.
> 
> I think that I'm qualified to pass on what I've learned over the years because I started wearing glue in weaves when I was about 12. Then, I graduated to sew-ins at about 16.  To think, I probably could have have WL hair by now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solitude (Jan 20, 2012)

^^^^ Includes info on washing...there's also a lot of info on Black Hair Media


----------

